# A Dog Named Beau



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Beau had a bad start in life and was wary of men when we first got him, but he is really happy now. He's had three names Giro, Boris and now Beau










Brian


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What a lovely little fella.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

He looks lovely, he's having a good time there :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice pic of the the dog but *you* are the nicest person for providing him with a safe haven. Good for you!


----------

